# New plants, are they toxic?



## Brand0n (Apr 16, 2011)

hey i just picked up these 2 plants and would like to know if they are toxic, i also have a club moss variety that i would also like to know about!
(pictures are not the actual plant, just google images)
Ajuga reptans 'valfredda' (Chocolate chip ajuga)








elfin thyme








i plan on putting these in a 40G for a crested / leachianous gecko!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I would not put the thyme in with the gecko as it has pungent oils that may irritate its skin. Plus if you are doing any microfauna, thyme oil residue kills/repels insects, so that may not be a good idea there. 

All parts of ajuga are poisonous if eaten.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Your club mosses are probably fine. They are common viv plants, I've got peacock clubmoss and ruby red club moss in my vivs. Pretty nice ground covers if you ask me.


----------



## Brand0n (Apr 16, 2011)

earthfrog said:


> I would not put the thyme in with the gecko as it has pungent oils that may irritate its skin. Plus if you are doing any microfauna, thyme oil residue kills/repels insects, so that may not be a good idea there.
> 
> All parts of ajuga are poisonous if eaten.


HOLY CRAP!!!! those are going back to where they came from ASAP!!!! do you know if Clover is poisonous in any way (its the red variety, i cant find picture googling red clover because thats a flower {face palm})? i origionally wanted to use red clover but didnt find it, now they have it again so i may get some if it isnt poisonous.

Thank you! i had posted this question on 3 other threads and nobody knew and a few more said "oh yeah those, that should be fine" so i was a bit skeptical, again thank you soo much!
Edit
heres that clover stuff
trifolium atropurpureum


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are you sure your "red clover" is actually a Trifolium and not an Oxalis possibly Oxalis triangularis? 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you need to switch your focus from OUTDOOR TEMPERATE plants to INDOOR TROPICAL varieties. I would reccomend visiting spnsor sites for good deals on viv suitable plants


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree with Frogparty. I would use more tropical varieties. Check out the sponsors. Now being spring close to summer alot of deals are available.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I also agree with Frogparty. Everything youve showed here is outdoor temperate.
You need to definitely focus on stuff for indoors in vivariums.

Also Ed is probably correct as well. The clover your looking for is probably an Oxalis species/cultivar.


Todd


----------



## Brand0n (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok, now that ive totally proven how little i know about plants ill do some more research on this kind of stuff, im looking for a good solid ground cover so maybe i will go back to my pillow moss idea... thanks everybody ill check your sponser info!


----------



## Brand0n (Apr 16, 2011)

Ed said:


> Are you sure your "red clover" is actually a Trifolium and not an Oxalis possibly Oxalis triangularis?
> 
> Ed


i am absolutely sure it is not a oxalis! i have about 4'x3' growing by my porch (i planted i there) and another 5'X3' on the other side, it looks just like that picture but mine are a tad more purple


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

In that case the correct nomenclature for it is Trifolium repens var atropurpureum and it is a perennial that will not do well in the enclosure.. 

Ed


----------



## Brand0n (Apr 16, 2011)

yup thats it! wow i feel totally like an idiot! now all i have is my dracaena Warkneckii to put in there! i may need another brom or somthing now!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Brandon,

Give this thread a look, it should help . ...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/35324-guide-popular-terrarium-plants.html

Sally


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Ed said:


> Are you sure your "red clover" is actually a Trifolium and not an Oxalis possibly Oxalis triangularis?
> 
> Ed


Google works wonders for the "average bear".

This is black clover. The oxalis triangularis has leaflets that are triangular, not rounded and slightly serrated on the edges. 

I didn't find anything on the 'black clover' leaves being toxic unless there is black fungus growth on them and they are ingested. The seeds are slightly toxic if eaten. 

Black Medic - Herb Database + Images


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I must ask: Why are you even considering temperate plants? You are aware that most of these need a dormancy period and lots o light? (An exception would be _Saxifraga stolonifera_ and Mondo grass, two plants that stay evergreen in my NYC community garden. However, both seem to need dormancy to flower.)

As to toxicity--guess what--many tropical plants are toxic to somebody. So what? It is really not relevant to carnivores, and most omnivores and herbivores can handle plants from their region. For example, an East African lizard can bite a euphorbia, an iguana can bite a dieffenbachia. 

This is not to suggest that one never needs to be careful. If a bearded dragon ingests an ivy, it will die--you would never get it to the vet in time. But bearded dragons did not co-evolve with ivies! 

Still, Rhacodactylus sp. are not folivores (leaf eaters), so you really have nothing to fear here. Why not get something bushy to make em feel (close to) home? A small Ficus, Ardisia or Heptapleurum (Dwarf schefflera) would work, as would a smaller pothos or raphidophora vine. 

I assume you have Des Vosjoli's and/or Adam Black's books on Rhacodactylus? Des Vosjoli has a recent piece in Reptiles mag on terrariums for these guys. (Although, one place I am hesitant is to try to keep any of these geckos with frogs; ain't no frogs native to New Caledonia. In fact, it is thought some of these geckos fill the niches).


----------

